
Ask HN: How do you deal with the information overload? - galfarragem
Some weeks ago I was feeling overwhelmed so I started an information diet. I feel much better now. After some thought I&#x27;ve decided to limit my news intake to:<p>HACKER NEWS - top 10 articles of the day and javascript related articles:<p><i>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.daemonology.net&#x2F;hn-daily&#x2F;</i><p><i>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hnwatcher.com&#x2F;</i><p>TWITTER - once a day, no tweeting and following only 10 accounts.<p>FACEBOOK and MAIL - once a day.<p>SKYPE - just by appointment.<p>How do you deal with the problem of information overload?
======
valarauca1
Being busy is a personal choice unless you are working several jobs to put
yourself though college (or in a comparable situation).

"Western laziness consists of cramming our lives with compulsive activity, so
that there is no time at all to confront the real issues.” - Sogyal Rinpoche.

I suggest reading this [https://t.co/qH9s5Pay0Z](https://t.co/qH9s5Pay0Z)
(medium blog post on being busy with tech).

------
runjake
This is not rocket science. To deal with information overload, you reduce your
number of inputs.

